# Período de arrefecimento no Séc XX



## L B (28 Out 2019 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

Procurei no tema 'climatologia - aquecimento global', mas não encontrei resposta à questão que de seguida coloco. Se é um assunto já esclarecido, desde já agradeço que me remetam para a data em que foi dada resposta.

Q: Qual a explicação para o facto de ter havido uma ligeira mas contínua queda de temperaturas médias entre, aproximadamente, os anos de 1945 a 1976, coincidente com a queima de carvão e petróleo de forma massiva?
Tanto na Europa central e oriental, como no Japão e EUA, a construção de milhares de navios, tanques e material de guerra, levou a um aumento exponencial de siderurgias, refinarias, centrais termoeléctricas e uso de motores de combustão altamente poluentes, durante e no pós-guerra.
Percebo que as emissões de GEE tenham um delay de décadas para que se observem os seus efeitos, mas porquê uma descida imediata e contínua durante mais de trinta anos a qual, aliás, veio interromper uma crescente subida que vinha a observar-se desde sensivelmente 1910?


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Não sei onde foi arranjar os dados do que pesquisei existe um ligeiro abrandamento mas o aumento esta lá. 
Bem nos dias que correm é a única coisa que se ouve gases de efeito de estufa para aqui e para ali existe o oposto também.
O enxofre e as particulas lançadas na queima ajudam a reflectir a energia de volta para o espaço pelo que dizes será essa a razão


----------



## L B (29 Out 2019 às 02:24)

Obrigado pela sua resposta.
Pode consultar gráficos da evolução da temperatura global em diversos sites. 
Junto documento com dois da NOAA e um outro da NASA - Inst Goddard.


----------



## hurricane (29 Out 2019 às 08:58)

L B disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Procurei no tema 'climatologia - aquecimento global', mas não encontrei resposta à questão que de seguida coloco. Se é um assunto já esclarecido, desde já agradeço que me remetam para a data em que foi dada resposta.
> 
> ...



Pelo que se le na internet (correndo o risco de ser informacao falsa) as causas podem ter sido a queima de combustivel mais poluente que lancou nao so CO2 mas outras particulas que reflectiram a luz solar, logo provocando arrefecimento. Tambem li que houve maior atividade vulcanica.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2019 às 10:12)

ok, durante a mini pesquisa já tinha visto esses gráficos, existe efectivamente um abrandamento mas parece ser pura variação sem grande causa efeito mas sou eu


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2019 às 14:02)

Convém também não esquecer que há ciclos multidecadais de variabilidade interna (natural) no clima da Terra, sendo particularmente relevantes a Atlantic Multidecadal Oscillation e a Pacific Decadal Oscillation.
Este ciclos têm bastante impacto em oscilações relativamente "regulares" das temperaturas médias em áreas bastante extensas.

Claro que agora com um sinal actual tão marcado de aquecimento antropogénico, estas flutuações naturais ficam mais mascaradas,deixando de ser "altos e baixos", e acabam apenas por se refletir em fases mais ou menos acentuada na tendência de aquecimento constante...


----------



## L B (29 Out 2019 às 15:40)

camrov8 disse:


> Não sei onde foi arranjar os dados do que pesquisei existe um ligeiro abrandamento mas o aumento esta lá.
> Bem nos dias que correm é a única coisa que se ouve gases de efeito de estufa para aqui e para ali existe o oposto também.
> O enxofre e as particulas lançadas na queima ajudam a reflectir a energia de volta para o espaço pelo que dizes será essa a razão



Afinal, segundo afirma às 07:12 de hoje, sabia onde fui ver os dados. Não entendo porque começou por dizer que não sabia. 
A sua participação não ajuda em nada a esclarecer a questão, tanto mais que diz acreditar que a poluição por partículas ajuda a reflectir o calor para o espaço. Isso quer dizer que as queimadas actuais e a fuligem das termoeléctricas afinal são bem vindas para combater o aquecimento ?!


----------



## L B (29 Out 2019 às 15:45)

rozzo disse:


> Convém também não esquecer que há ciclos multidecadais de variabilidade interna (natural) no clima da Terra, sendo particularmente relevantes a Atlantic Multidecadal Oscillation e a Pacific Decadal Oscillation.
> Este ciclos têm bastante impacto em oscilações relativamente "regulares" das temperaturas médias em áreas bastante extensas.
> 
> Claro que agora com um sinal actual tão marcado de aquecimento antropogénico, estas flutuações naturais ficam mais mascaradas,deixando de ser "altos e baixos", e acabam apenas por se refletir em fases mais ou menos acentuada na tendência de aquecimento constante...



Afirma que hoje existe um sinal marcadamente antropogénico no aumento global da temperatura. Concordo. Estará certamente a falar não só do Metano mas sobretudo do CO2.
Só não entendo porque considera então que durante os 30 anos que coincidiram com a II Grande Guerra e as duas décadas seguintes, toda a queima de combustíveis fósseis não produziu o mesmo efeito!? 
Gostaria que explicasse, porque me parece haver uma contradição.


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2019 às 18:05)

L B disse:


> Afirma que hoje existe um sinal marcadamente antropogénico no aumento global da temperatura. Concordo. Estará certamente a falar não só do Metano mas sobretudo do CO2.
> Só não entendo porque considera então que durante os 30 anos que coincidiram com a II Grande Guerra e as duas décadas seguintes, toda a queima de combustíveis fósseis não produziu o mesmo efeito!?
> Gostaria que explicasse, porque me parece haver uma contradição.



Não foi isso que eu disse...

O que eu disse foi: é possível que nesse "período de arrefecimento", a contribuição negativa por "variabilidade/ciclo natural" e/ou por alguma perda de radiação solar por causa do aumento de aerossois (como referido acima) tenha sido maior que a contribuição positiva por efeito de gases de estufa. Não disse que estes não estavam já a contribuir para um aquecimento, pois já lá estava sinal, mas ainda relativamente "modesto".

Portanto, digo que nessa altura as concentrações e o efeito de estufa associado não eram ainda tão elevados como atualmente (em constante crescimento), permitindo então na altura que outros factores como os descritos acima tivessem uma magnitude semelhante ou maior, resultando num "saldo negativo".
Ou se quiser... Por outras palavras... Se não houvesse já efeito de estufa na altura, esse ciclo de arrefecimento por "variabilidade natural" seria ainda mais acentuado do que foi.

Mas temos que ter em atenção que estamos a falar de 3 coisas:
     i) gases estufa (sempre +T) ;
     ii) aerossois (sempre -T) ;
     iii) variabilidade natural (+ ou - T conforme fase do ciclo).

E eu sinceramente não sei qual o peso relativo que tiveram ii) e iii) nessa fase à escala global...

De qualquer forma, no presente a magnitude do aquecimento associada aos gases de estufa é muito maior que há décadas atrás, portanto, ultrapassa os outros dois factores, mesmo durante períodos com um "ciclo natural" de arrefecimento. Aliás, foi provavelmente isso que aconteceu no _"global warming hiatus"_ muito discutido até meados desta década...

Discutia-se um suposto "cessar" no sinal de Aquecimento Global ali por volta de 2010, que vinha "lançado" desde o virar do século. Mas afinal... Rapidamente acelerou (mais do que nunca) desde 2015. Muito provavelmente esse aparente "abrandar" do aquecimento foi simplesmente um desses ciclos de variabilidade natural para um período mais "frio", que compensou ligeiramente o constante (e crescente) sinal de aquecimento por gases de estufa.
Mais uma vez... Por outras palavras.. Provavelmente nesses anos ter-se-ia assistido a um período bem mais frio globalmente, se não houvesse sinal antropogénico. Mas agora, e cada vez mais, esse sinal "esmaga" os outros factores de variabilidade. Ou seja... *Actualmente, a variabilidade natural inter-decadal já é quase "irrelevante" perante o sinal antropogénico. Na verdade, apenas o atenua ou acentua.*
Provavelmente só sinais de muito mais larga-escala temporal e muito mais "catastróficos" (como ciclos orbitais e alterações como em eras glaciares) têm maior magnitude do que o sinal antropogénico.

Fui mais claro?

Deixo uma imagem que tenta resumir essas várias componentes. Claro que há muitos métodos diferentes de estimar isto, e há muita incerteza, é sempre preciso cautela... Mas de qualquer forma, e grosso-modo, é fácil perceber que:

1) as "causas naturais" empurraram a temperatura para abaixo nesse período
2) a curva da contribuição antropogénica "disparou" e passou a dominar completamente nas últimas décadas do séc.XX


----------



## irpsit (29 Out 2019 às 18:10)

Convem dizer que ha varios ciclos com variacoes naturais do clima e da temperatura media global:
Estas variacoes podem ser de curto prazo (periodos de 1-3 anos) causados por ligeiras variacoes no clima, ciclos do El Nino e La Nina (e talvez tambem pelas variacoes no input solar causado pelos ciclos de 11 anos de actividade solar). Isto explica por exemplo o pico de temperatura acima da media registado em 1998 e em 2017 (anos de El Nino extremos) ou o pico de temperatura abaixo da media em 1992 (erupcao do Pinatubo). Estas variacoes podem ser ate 0.5C, mas geralmente sao menores que isso.

Depois, ha tambem variacoes que duram varias decadas, resultantes por exemplo de fases ciclicas das correntes oceanicas no Pacifico e Atlantic Norte (as chamadas fases frias e fases quentes em ingles). E uma fase fria ocorreu no Atlantico Norte nos anos 50 e 60, e uma fase quente nas decadas a seguir. Estas fases, podem causar variacoes na temperatura global ate cerca de 0.5C mais prolongadamente.

Depois ha ainda variacoes e ciclos a longo prazo, que duram seculos, como a Little Ice Age, e essas variacao podem ser ate de 1C abaixo (ou acima). Essas variacoes podem ser causadas por alteracoes de longo termo na actividade solar por exemplo, ou outros factores menos compreendidos.

Obviamente, que sobreposto a estes ciclos naturais (que causam, sim, grandes impactos nas civilizacoes), ha tambem as mudancas climaticas causadas pela actividade humana, que influencia atraves de varios factores: CO2, CH4, outros gases de estufa, deflorestacao e alteracoes do albedo terrestre, emissao de particulas, SO2, etc. Tudo isto tem efeitos na temperatura para cima e para baixo, e somados (neste momento) causam um aquecimento de cerca de 1.0C na temperatura.

Obviamente que a emissao humanas de particulas, causa um arrefecimento, que ainda nao e bem conhecido, mas pode ser estimado em 0.5C. Portanto se deixarmos de poluir amanha, poderemos vir a observar que a temperatura subira repentinamente de 1.0 para 1.5C acima da media do ultimo seculo, o que sera um problema.

Do mesmo modo, reflectindo nos ciclos naturais mencionados acima, pode ser que nos encontremos neste momento numa fase que seria naturalmente fria, ja que a actividade solar esta muito reduzida. Portanto, isto pode ser outro motivo para preocupacao, ja que observamos que a temperatura subiu em vez de descer.

Alem disso, convem tambem referir, que acima ou abaixo de certas variacoes de temperatura (por exemplo 3C acima ou abaixo da media global), outros mecanismos chamados de feedback entram em jogo, alterando ainda mais a temperatura. Isto explica o motivo pelo qual, quando o planeta entra em ice age, permanece nesse estado durante milenios. E tambem a razao pela qual, noutras alturas da historia do planeta, o clima tornou-se tropical globalmente (hothouse earth), e permaneceu assim durante milhoes de anos. Mais uma vez, e tal como nas ice ages, sao as calotes polares que agem como mecanismos de reinforco positivo muito poderoso. Quer para subidas de temperaturas, quer para descidas.
E ninguem conhece qual e o limiar a partir do qual, esses mecanismos entram em jogo.

Espero que isto tenham elucidado as mudancas de temperaturas no planeta.

Obviamente, possuimos uma enorma responsibilidade agora, pois sabemos como aquecer e como arrefecer o planeta. E portanto, isto requer sabedoria e sensatez.

Neste momento estamos a faze-lo, as cegas, sem qualquer claridade do que realmente queremos como resultado.
E mudancas subitas na temperatura, podem ser muito destrutivas para os ecossistemas, dos quais dependemos e muito.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2019 às 18:21)

L B disse:


> Afinal, segundo afirma às 07:12 de hoje, sabia onde fui ver os dados. Não entendo porque começou por dizer que não sabia.
> A sua participação não ajuda em nada a esclarecer a questão, tanto mais que diz acreditar que a poluição por partículas ajuda a reflectir o calor para o espaço. Isso quer dizer que as queimadas actuais e a fuligem das termoeléctricas afinal são bem vindas para combater o aquecimento ?!


foi as 10:12, pense la um bocado quando procurei os dados das datas que fala e não existe arrefecimento o que há é um abrandamento da tendência para aquecer. E sim não sou eu quem o diz    https://phys.org/news/2013-08-insights-wildfire-climate.html
so disse que diminuem a radiação térmica que chega ao solo logo o que arrefece o planeta tal como o enxofre agora so porque arrefecem não parece inteligente faze-lo .
e so soube que já tinha visto os graficos depois de lhos pedir. Vem pedir ajuda nos damos e depois ataca.


----------



## irpsit (29 Out 2019 às 18:26)

Algo pouco conhecido e noticiado:

Trump e Arabia Saudita, suportam leis que permitem a geoengenharia.
Existe algo muito claro neste sentido.

Eles sabem que o impacto humano e esmagador neste momento perante os factores naturais. Portanto, a geoengenharia como libertar quantidades massivas de SO2 na estratosfera, seria algo que resultaria num arrefecimento subito e notorio, e a civilizacao poderia continuar "business as usual", libertando CO2 e CH4.

O que eles nao sabem, nem ninguem sabe, sao as consequencias provaveis dessa actividade a nivel da camada de ozono, e outras consequencias que ainda nao sao conhecidas.

Mas como solucao eficiente, facil e "barata", Trump e Arabia Saudita apoiam a geoengenharia.
E acredito que daqui a uns 10 ou 15 anos, os EUA e outros paises vao forcar a geoengenharia.

Alias nenhuma lei os impede de fazer isso sob territorio americano.

O mundo podera conhecer um caos politico significativo por causa deste tema daqui a uns 10 ou 15 anos.
Ja que prevejo que EUA, Russia, China, Europa, vao ter posicoes muito diferentes face ao assunto.


----------



## L B (29 Out 2019 às 18:31)

Obrigado a Rozzo e irpsit. 
São interpretações diferentes de algumas que tenho lido, mas como durante os trinta anos em que se gastou combustível fóssil à tripa forra, foi exactamente o período em que se inverteu a subida gradual da temperatura, isso tem causado alguma perplexidade mesmo entre climatologistas. A minha área é a astronomia, pelo que agradeço sempre as contribuições sobre questões que, por estarem fora do meu conhecimento, são objecto de polémica nos últimos anos.
LB


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2019 às 19:41)

Também falam em adicionar ferro nos oceanos dentro de portas podem fazer o que querem


----------

